# Tactical Rifle in 7.62 Caliber



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I just started getting into rifle shooting from pistol shooting. I purchased my first AR 15 in .223/5.56. I am having a very hard time finding ammo for the .223 for less then $1.40 a round or more. The only ammo I have been able to find is remanufactured ammo or Wolf, Tula, Brown Bear or metal penetrator surplus ammo and none of that is allowed at any of my local ranges. So I am looking to add something in the 7.62 caliber to my small collection.I have been able to find alot of ammo locally for the 7.62 at very good prices. 

Since I am so new to rifles does anyone have any suggestions on what manufacture or type of rifle I should look at? :smt070I would like it to have a tactical look if at all possible.

How hard is it to build something and is there any saving in this?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you set on a 7.62 or do you mean a .308?

Are you looking for a bolt action or mag fed AR type rifle?

A 7.62 round can be fired in a .308 rifle, but do to increased pressure of the cartridge... a .308 round should not be fired in a 7.62 chambered rifle.

Happy to help once we clear up your intentions and purpose for the rifle are known.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

build an EBR...

Google Image Result for http://www.militaryfactory.com/smallarms/imgs/mark14-mod0-enhanced-battle-rifle_3.jpg

It is basically an M14 build on a Sage stock. They are awesome....


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

yes, clarity would be nice.

7.62 NATO = 7.62x51 = .308

7.62x54r

7.62x39

7.62x25 SMG

7.62x38 (why not? i'm on a roll.  )


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

If you find yourself in the SKS-style market, I would suggest the CZ. I don't know what designation it bears in the USA. In Canada, it is designated the CZ-858. It's a Czech clone of an AK-47, but has some improvements over the original, including milled components, and not stamped. I love mine. It is available in restricted or non-restricted versions up here (depending on barrel length, etc). I love mine. It's flawless. I wasn't too fond of the furniture that comes with it, but I have since upgraded the stock, forend, etc. There are as many options available for it as there are the AR-15 platform. It fires the 7.72 x 39mm round. It eats up the cheap & crappy milsurp ammo, and with my 2 x 42 scope on it, I can fire out to 250 yards easily & accurately (that's the furthest I've tried).

Cannon


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> If you find yourself in the SKS-style market, I would suggest the CZ. I don't know what designation it bears in the USA. In Canada, it is designated the CZ-858. It's a Czech clone of an AK-47, but has some improvements over the original, including milled components, and not stamped. I love mine. It is available in restricted or non-restricted versions up here (depending on barrel length, etc). I love mine. It's flawless. I wasn't too fond of the furniture that comes with it, but I have since upgraded the stock, forend, etc. There are as many options available for it as there are the AR-15 platform. It fires the 7.72 x 39mm round. It eats up the cheap & crappy milsurp ammo, and with my 2 x 42 scope on it, I can fire out to 250 yards easily & accurately (that's the furthest I've tried).
> 
> Cannon


you mean this? VZ 2000 Semi- Auto Rifle

i handled one of these once and just couldn't like it. it just felt "wrong" to me and i'm a firm believer in the AKM platform having owned 6 rifles built on it.

but that's just me. i'm glad you like yours and are able to own such a thing up north.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

The gun that I end up purchasing will join my AR 15 as a range gun. There is a lgs near me that has available multiple AR and AK type weapons for sale. Most local places don't have anything in stock, were these guy seem to always have at least 50 or so on the wall. Plus it seems like ammo for the 7.62 is a lot easier to get these days. Plus the second rifle will fill up the gun case my girlfriend purchased for the AR that I just picked up.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Broondog - yes, that's the one. I agree with you completely about it not feeling right. When I first got mine, it felt so small, and the stock wasn't long enough. I'm a big gorilla and I thought "Wtf? Are all AK's this small?". Once I changed out the pressboard furniture on it with some new adjustable polymer bits, it fit me way better. I suppose that's a -1 argument for a rifle - you buy it and then spend another $400 on it to get it to fit you properly/better, but I'm happy with it now. It performs quite well for what I use it for. I was one of the first groups of Canucks to get the C7 rifle after the FN's went away :-(, and it really soured me on the AR .223 platforms. It's been quite a long time since I've been in the service (there weren't any of them new-fangled Picatinny rails back when I carried one, lol), so I'm sure they've improved. However, my knuckle-dragging opinion of 7.62 over .223 equates with my preference of using my .22oz Estwing to hang pictures with.










Cannon


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

nice rifle J_C. :smt023


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I don't think the gun below is probably what you had in mind for "Tactical". But it's a fun way to go.
And prettty much a whole LOT cheaper than a really good black rifle.

I missed out on getting my semi-auto "assault rifle" in 7.62 NATO before the SHTF.
So, I'm still "dreaming". HK roller ? FN-FAL ? AR-10 ? Sometimes it's more fun to do the looking
and dreaming than the actual buying. I just passed on a Les Bauer .308 "goody" for $3300.

I bought this in 1992. Remington 700 VSSF. Varmint Stainless Steel Fluted. In .308.
So, it is basically the civilian version of the M40 sniper rifle, without being "all black".
The scope is a Millet VS-1 mildot 6-16x by 50mm set up for 10 power mildot.

I just grin and say it can probably take care of any "big varmints". :mrgreen:

This thing is a minute of angle gun with just about "everything cheap", like Win white box.
Spend twice or three times the price per bullet and it is even better.
Amazing for just a factory production gun, never been tweaked.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

If your looking for a good 7.62 Nato rifle Ptr 91 is not a bad choice you can get one for about 1,100 to 1,400 the best one has green stocks on it it not the prettiest but it the closest one to the H&K 91/G3 mil spec model it has a fluted chamber similer to a milspec H&K 91/G3 & is the cheapest of the Ptr 91 line of 7.62 Nato rifle now I don't know if you can fire both 7.62 Nato & 308 Win out of it or not you would have to call them another one would be Springfield Armory there gun can fire both they cost more but at least you wouldn't have to worry about what ammo to shoot out of it I hope this helps happy shooting !!!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

How about an AR-10 chambered for .308 or 7.62?

Or, I think the KelTec RFB is pretty neat.
http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/rifles/rfb/


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Rem 700 in .308 is a great rifle that can produce 1/2 MOA groups.










Very versatile rifle for all types of shooting and it's capable of impressive, long range distances.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Take a look at the PTR-91!!!:mrgreen:


----------

